# Is it better to freeze pork loin before or after it is cured?



## hkeiner (Jan 15, 2012)

I just got 6 packages of fresh pork loin for making canadian bacon but I do not have time to smoke them until 3-4 weeks from now. I think I will need to freeze them for part of this time to avoid spoilage. Is it better to first cure the pork loin (using Morton Tender Quick) before freezing them until I have time to defrost and smoke them later, or is it better to freeze them uncured until I am ready to cure and smoke them later. In other words, will freezing the pork after it is cured and before it is smoked affect the taste or texture or does it not matter? 

Thanks in advance for any advice on this.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 15, 2012)

I would freeze the pork first, then unthaw fully maintaining refrigerator temps until thawed, then brine them.  Freezing and thawing will burst cell walls and cause moisture to come out (as you experience with any frozen and thawed meat).  Get that done with, then cure them with your TQ where you won't have run-off from the thawing which would dilute your curing.


----------



## hkeiner (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll do that. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## venture (Jan 15, 2012)

X2 on Pops.

Goes without being said.  Whatever Pops says, just do it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2012)

Venture said:


> X2 on Pops.
> 
> Goes without being said.  Whatever Pops says, just do it.
> 
> ...




X2 on that!


----------

